# router jig material



## bill laubscher (Dec 29, 2005)

Hello, my name is Bill from New York, a retaired Architect who loves woodworking. In watching the "Router Workshop" I became interested in the fence and jig plastic material. I have tried HDPE but need something that can be glued or bonded together. Any suggestions?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

bill laubscher said:


> Hello, my name is Bill from New York, a retaired Architect who loves woodworking. In watching the "Router Workshop" I became interested in the fence and jig plastic material. I have tried HDPE but need something that can be glued or bonded together. Any suggestions?


What kind of jigs are you building? Can you describe your requirements?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Welcome Bill*

Hello Bill. Welcome to the forums. I like to welcome retiree's, cause I are one.  Glad you decided to join us. Bob and Rick can help you on your question. Again welcome.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Bill, welcome to the forums!


----------



## bill laubscher (Dec 29, 2005)

BobandRick said:


> What kind of jigs are you building? Can you describe your requirements?


 laminated 1/2" fence guides, end grain push blocks with clamps, ETC


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Bill.


----------



## mikehillclimber (Feb 8, 2005)

Nylon cutting boards found at the cut-price outlets work well, but, usually are limited in thickness to 3/4" and about 18" in length. But, ripped to width, laminated (stacked one on top of another), screwed together and jointed any height can be achieved.
As a suggested adhesive (instead of permanent screws) I would first try a urethane (eg. Gorilla Glue) and then Liquid Nails. Once the joints have fully cured, test the joint strength before using the assembly with any high speed router.


----------

